# Audyssey



## Bradcny (Oct 21, 2010)

I have a brand new Onkyo R980 and I see that one feature is an Audyssey setup/calibration microphone. While I realize that this feature is simply meant as a starting reference level from which further tweaking takes place, I'd like to know exactly what it tweaks. Does it adjust volume levels or something else?


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

Bradcny said:


> I have a brand new Onkyo R980 and I see that one feature is an Audyssey setup/calibration microphone. While I realize that this feature is simply meant as a starting reference level from which further tweaking takes place, I'd like to know exactly what it tweaks. Does it adjust volume levels or something else?


Your particular model has Audyssey 2EQ.

You can read more about it here: http://www.audyssey.com/technology/multeq.html


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Bradcny said:


> I have a brand new Onkyo R980 and I see that one feature is an Audyssey setup/calibration microphone. While I realize that this feature is simply meant as a starting reference level from which further tweaking takes place, I'd like to know exactly what it tweaks. Does it adjust volume levels or something else?


Actually its meant to do everything. If you follow the directions, it should do everything needed. I ran the one in my Denon, and then double-checked it with my meter and it was spot on.....Sorry, you are correct that it may not cover everything. I was thinking a new model would be at least MUltiEQ XT....


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Bradcny - You're done once you get all your measurements. No need to tweak.


----------

